# Πληροφορικός ή πληροφορικάριος;



## Porkcastle (Jun 23, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με τους ίδιους τους IT people (ορισμένους από αυτούς, τουλάχιστον), ο όρος πρέπει να είναι "πληροφορικός".

Άλλοι IT people πάλι συστήνονται ως "πληροφορικάριοι". Επίσης, πολλοί που δεν είναι του σιναφιού τούς λένε κι εκείνοι "πληροφορικάριους".

Κι εγώ που δεν έχω σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο (γνωρίζω όμως αρκετούς από δαύτους), έτσι τους ξέρω. Αν έβλεπα σκέτο "πληροφορικός", θα αργούσα να καταλάβω τι εννοεί ο ποιητής.

Τελικά μπορούμε να λέμε "πληροφορικάριος"; Εσείς τι λέτε;

(Γνωρίζω ότι λέγονται κι αλλιώς, αλλά o προβληματισμός μου είναι για τους δύο παραπάνω όρους. In other words, I know there is a "c" option, but I have to choose between "a" and "b"...)

(Η ερώτηση προέκυψε από υπότιτλο. Δεν υπάρχει θέμα χώρου, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι πως αν το γράψω "πληροφορικός" δεν θα καταλάβουν και πολλοί.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2008)

Η δική μου αίσθηση είναι ότι το «πληροφορικάριος» είναι λέξη της καθομιλουμένης και ναι, το έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα.


----------



## Elena (Jun 23, 2008)

H ένωση είναι «πληροφορικών». Το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο αναφέρεται σε «πληροφορικούς». Προσλήψεις (ΠΕ 19, 20 κ.λπ.) γίνονται... «πληροφορικών».

Συνεπώς, θα απέφευγα τους «πληροφορικάριους».

Στα Χανιά (νέο ΚΕ.ΠΛΗ.ΝΕ.Τ) λένε τα εξής (μεταξύ άλλων):

_Οι όροι λοιπόν που περιγράφουν τους ανθρώπους της πληροφορικής και κατά κύριο λόγο έχουν επικρατήσει στη καθημερινότητα είναι οι όροι «Πληροφορικός» και ο (άθλιος κατά τη γνώμη μου για λόγους που θα εξηγήσω παρακάτω όρος) «Πληροφορικάριος [...] Στα υπόλοιπα σχετικά λεξικά που αναζητήσαμε το σχετικό όρο απλά δεν αναφερόταν διότι αποτελεί μη δόκιμο παράγωγο του όρου «Πληροφορική». Το αδόκιμο του όρου έχει να κάνει προφανώς με τη κακή χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας αφού η κατάληξη του (-κάριος) παραπέμπει σε λέξεις όπως ο Πεζικάριος, Αποθηκάριος ή Βιβλιοθηκάριος κτλ. Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε οι Φυσικοί να αποκαλούνται Φυσικάριοι, οι Μαθηματικοί Μαθηματικάριοι, Στατιστικοί Στατιστικάριοι κοκ. ΄ 

Ελπίζω ότι το μικρό αυτό κείμενο να αποτελέσει αφετηρία προβληματισμού για τους συναδέλφους που κάνουν χρήση του όρου «Πληροφορικάριος» αλλά και των υπολοίπων που αναφέρονται στους Πληροφορικούς. _


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2008)

"Πληροφορικάριος" ή κατά κόσμον "κομπιουτεράς". :) (Κι όταν πέφτει το δίκτυο, "πληροφοφρικάριος".) Αν κάποιος είναι τόσο PC (όχι βέβαια personal computer - politically correct), τότε ας πει ΙΤας - Αϊτιάς (κάτι σαν αϊτός αφτιάς).


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 23, 2008)

Elena said:


> Στα Χανιά (νέο ΚΕ.ΠΛΗ.ΝΕ.Τ) λένε τα εξής (μεταξύ άλλων):



Ήταν ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος που έδωσα.
:)


----------



## Elena (Jun 23, 2008)

Zazula said:


> "Πληροφορικάριος" ή κατά κόσμον "κομπιουτεράς". :) (Κι όταν πέφτει το δίκτυο, "πληροφοφρικάριος".)




Πληρο...φυρικ-άριος... -γιατί το δίκτυο πέφτει συνέχεια. ;)




Porkcastle said:


> Ήταν ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος που έδωσα.
> :)



Δεν τον είδα, όλααα γκρι μου τα βγάζει αν δεν πατήσω. :)

(Αλλά με το ζόρι -αφού δεν θέλουν οι ίδιοι- να τους πούμε «πληροφορικάριους»; :) Και ένα παιδί τζιμάνι στα πισί και τα ά(ε)ιτι πώς θα το διαχωρίσουμε από τον επιστήμονα; )


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, δεν μπορεί να χωρέσει η γλώσσα και εκδοροσφαγείς και κρεοπώλες και χασάπηδες, τον καθένα στο δικό του κουτάκι; _Σύλλογο χασάπηδων_ δεν θα πούμε, αλλά εμένα η μάνα μου δεν πήγε ποτέ στον εκδοροσφαγέα για το κρέας της Κυριακής.


----------



## Elena (Jun 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη, δεν μπορεί να χωρέσει η γλώσσα και εκδοροσφαγείς και κρεοπώλες και χασάπηδες, τον καθένα στο δικό του κουτάκι; _Σύλλογο χασάπηδων_ δεν θα πούμε, αλλά εμένα η μάνα μου δεν πήγε ποτέ στον εκδοροσφαγέα για το κρέας της Κυριακής.



Στο χασαπείο, φαντάζομαι.


Για όλα έχει χώρο (και περιθώριο) η γλώσσα. Αλλά δεν βλέπω την ιδιαιτερότητα του «πληροφορικάριος» (βλέπω σαφείς διαφορές μεταξύ εκδοροσφαγέα και χασάπη -τουρκ.) που να βοηθάει στην κατανόηση -πιστεύεις ότι αυτός που θα καταλάβει το «πληροφορικάριος» δεν θα καταλάβει το «πληροφορικός»; Κι αν είναι έτσι, έτσι πρέπει να είναι;

Ούτε νομίζω ότι ο σχηματισμός είναι ιδιαίτερα πετυχημένος -btw: αρσ. επιθ. το -άριος, αλλά οι πληροφορικάριες πάνε κι έρχονται.

:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

Εννοώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να εξοβελίσουμε μια λέξη που έχει καθιερωθεί σε κάποια επίπεδα της γλώσσας (καταγράφεται πλέον και στο Ορθογραφικό).

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν είναι κακόηχη ή πετυχημένη. Αυτό αφορά όποιον τη χρησιμοποιεί. (Δεν μπορώ π.χ. να επιβάλω απαγόρευση σε κάποια ανδρικά πουκάμισα...) Αν μπούμε σ' αυτό το κεφάλαιο, θα αρχίσουμε από το _πληροφορικός_ που θα έπρεπε, λένε, να είναι _πληροφοριακός_.

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι, αν το ρέτζιστερ επιβάλλει να πει «πληροφορικάριος», αυτό να πει, όχι «πληροφορικός». Και αντιστρόφως.


----------



## stathis (Jun 23, 2008)

> Το αδόκιμο του όρου έχει να κάνει προφανώς με τη κακή χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας αφού η κατάληξη του (-κάριος)
> παραπέμπει σε λέξεις όπως ο Πεζικάριος, Αποθηκάριος ή Βιβλιοθηκάριος κτλ.


Μια και εδώ γίνεται λόγος για κατάληξη -κάριος και όχι -άριος, μένουν απέξω οι ένδοξοι _σφουγγοκωλάριοι_... (Και επί τη ευκαιρία να καταγγείλω ότι δεν περιέχονται ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ ούτε στο ΛΚΝ.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2008)

stathis said:


> οι ένδοξοι _σφουγγοκωλάριοι_... (Και επί τη ευκαιρία να καταγγείλω ότι δεν περιέχονται ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ ούτε στο ΛΚΝ.)


Έχουν ωστόσο βρει κι αυτοί τη θέση τους στο Ορθογραφικό.


----------



## danae (Jun 23, 2008)

Και αν ο άντρας είναι "πληροφορικός", η γυναίκα είναι "πληροφορική";


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2008)

danae said:


> Και αν ο άντρας είναι "πληροφορικός", η γυναίκα είναι "πληροφορική";


Άμα μάλιστα είναι και ομορφογυναίκα, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι «μια θεωρητική πληροφορική»


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Η Ένωση *Πληροφορικών *Ελλάδας στην επικαιρότητα, επισημαίνοντας κάτι εξόχως ανησυχητικό: http://www.ictplus.gr/default.asp?pid=30&rID=25958&ct=0&la=1.


----------

